# Blogger and Google accounts



## Pilgrim (May 17, 2007)

Is there any way to change which Google account your Blogger profile is associated with? There isn't that I can find.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (May 17, 2007)

Send your Google account's GMail and invitation to me a member on your Blogger Account.

Once you accept your own invitation, your Google account is now associated with that Blog.

Log into your Blogger again as your old ID and go to Members and make your Google Account an Admin of the Blog.

I THINK you should be able to log back in to your Google Account and remove the old admin of the board and just have your single Google Account.


----------



## Pilgrim (May 17, 2007)

SemperFideles said:


> Send your Google account's GMail and invitation to me a member on your Blogger Account.
> 
> Once you accept your own invitation, your Google account is now associated with that Blog.
> 
> ...



What I'm trying to do is associate my blog with another Google/Gmail account I already have.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (May 18, 2007)

I'm sorry, I just realized my instructions were gooned up. I was a bit groggy when I wrote that. The directions were intended for you and not for me:

First, to get definitions straight, you have two accounts: your Blogger Account and your GMail Account.

1. Log into your Blogger Account. Send an invitation to your GMail Account to become a member on your blog.

2. Log out of your Blogger Account. Log in to your GMail account. Accept the invitation to be a member of your blog. As you do so, it will associate the blog with your GMail account but you'll be an author only at that point.

3. Log out of your GMail Account. Log back in to your Blogger Account. In your blog, you'll now see your GMail Account as one of the authors. Make your GMail account an *Admin* of your blog.

4. Log out of your Blogger Account. Log back in to your GMail Account. You now have full Admin control for your blog from your GMail account. I believe, at this point, you should be able to remove your old Blogger Account as an Admin and Author of the blog.

Voila!


----------



## Pilgrim (May 18, 2007)

Thanks, Rich

I was able to add the new account and give it admin status by clicking "settings" and "permisions" but I was unable to remove the old one, which is no big deal. 

It makes sense that you wouldn't be able to remove the original admin since that would allow someone you've given admin status to "take over" the blog and remove the original owner entirely and without permission.


----------



## Pilgrim (May 19, 2007)

See here . Hopefully they will devise a way to remove the original admin and email address.


----------

